# Going to be an Army Medic soon. What's it like?



## Anthony7994 (Aug 29, 2011)

A while back I was sworn into the Army at MEPS (what a lovely place) and on my contract I have a job reserved as a ranger medic,68 Whiskey Option 40, in which I ship to basic for on October 17th. I'm very excited, because although I'm new to EMS, I love it more than anything. I just got my NREMT-B and was told I would not have to attend the first few weeks of Medic AIT since I have that. Is this true? And I was wondering if anybody had any first and experience being 68 Whiskey and could tell me what the training is like? And What SOCM (special ops combat medic) is like? 

Oh, and at any point during my time in this will I be able to attempt the NREMT-I or P? Thanks.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 29, 2011)

The search function is your friend.  BTW, welcome to the suck.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 29, 2011)

Head over to SOCNET.com.  You will find a host of spec ops folks, AD and retired to include PJ, 18D, Ranger Battalion Surgeons etc etc.  It is a no BS site tread lightly, it in unlike any other.  Read the stickie in the lounge by Ranger MK 19.  Many lifetimes of experience by those who have gone down the Ranger path.

Good luck with your Option 40.

ETA:  I am not a Ranger.


----------



## 325Medic (Aug 30, 2011)

Disclaimer: I am not a Ranger but I was a Paratrooper and a former Army medic / 91B1P. In the day / mid 90's, there was not SOCM but I know quite a few men that have completed SOCM in the past few years. There is not alot of info regarding that course but from what I was told it is a good course / paramedic level. With that being said, google, like Desertdoc said, check SOCNET or Shadowspear.com (I belong to that) and there is info on SOCM. It depends where you are a medic @ in the Army, depends on what job you have, I.E.: Line medic or clinic medic. I was a line medic and it was very rewarding. I forged many friendships from the infantry men I served with and have served with many good men now including SNCO's and officers and one of my Facebook friends is my former batt. P.A. I learned alot regarding medicine that I apply everyday and am grateful for the people that taught me what I learned, especially back then. For me to tell you what the job entails would be a chapter I can tell you that you will be playing momma and big bro to infantry men, preforming your job as a solider, especially a Ranger, as long as you make it through RASP / SOCM... Good luck.

325.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 30, 2011)

*Almost for got.*

Capitalize Ranger.  
Never, ever quit.  Not ever.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 31, 2011)

AIT: you will fast track... depending on when you get to Fort Sam, and when the next cycle is picking up will determine how long you will be there.. it could be anywhere from 7 to 12 weeks... if you are allowed to fast track, you have to meet with an adviser.    

now with Option 40.. after you complete AIT, you will be a hold over until your Airborne class.  I know people who stayed 60+ days as a hold over at ft sam.. 

than you will go to RASP.  Depending on when the next RASP course is available you might go straight there or to your unit... I know people have done both...


----------

